# Looking for delrin drip tip adapter in PE



## StangV2_0 (24/9/16)

Picked up a Limitless 24 Rda yesterday. So far the experience has been ruined by this big hole on the top. Can swear this thing was made in Kimberly. 

Is this a Derlin type hole or adapter? I have a drip-tip that size that came with my Avo24 but its threaded. Need a push in one, preferably an adapter so I can use my own drip tips as needed. 

So I think I am looking for a 510 Delrin drip tip adapter? 

Thaks guys. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronix (24/9/16)

Hey man, you can maybe find what you are looking for on www.fasttech.com or www.heavengifts.com there should be something there, if not then another option is to have someone make one for you


----------



## StangV2_0 (24/9/16)

Chronix said:


> Hey man, you can maybe find what you are looking for on www.fasttech.com or www.heavengifts.com there should be something there, if not then another option is to have someone make one for you


Yeah I know they will be there. But was kind of hoping to get one today. And not have to deal with a 4 week wait and then having to email my invoice to customs for a drip tip..

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronix (24/9/16)

StangV2_0 said:


> Yeah I know they will be there. But was kind of hoping to get one today. And not have to deal with a 4 week wait and then having to email my invoice to customs for a drip tip..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Heavy, did you have to send customs your invoice before? I have bought from them a few times and it just gets delivered via post no questions asked. Sorry couldn't help bud


----------



## StangV2_0 (24/9/16)

Chronix said:


> Heavy, did you have to send customs your invoice before? I have bought from them a few times and it just gets delivered via post no questions asked. Sorry couldn't help bud


Sometimes you do. Sometimes you dont. All depends on which pleb scans your parcel. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

